# SKILLED SPONSORED (PERMANENT) VISA SUBCLASS 176 for



## henk van niekerk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi 

Could somebody please confirm if Australia DIAC commenced with prosessing SKILLED SPONSORED (PERMANENT) VISA SUBCLASS 176 for 2009?


----------

